# Short Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Target was Potomac Pike on an extreme hightide. Score, one small LGMouth, 12 blowups, 5 hookups and 4 lost fish. Odds where in there favor on this short trip. 

At least no "skunk" was registered.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

not a bad day


----------

